
Interns From Ivy Leagues Or Private Schools Are Unwanted - camz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/cameronkeng/2013/09/23/interns-from-ivy-leagues-or-private-schools-are-unwanted/
======
steve-howard
> To be fair, there are bad apples in every college and it’s likely that
> expectations from Tier 1 schools are higher. But, below are a few stories
> that you can judge yourself.

This is a terrible article and the above line confirms that it's essentially
collecting some bad anecdotes to paint a broader picture of "tier-1" interns.

~~~
canistr
I agree, particularly with the anecdote of the intern countering for a
$15/hour wage. NYC is by no means a cheap city and even I was making $15/hour
as an intern many, many years ago. $10/hour is rather insulting and barely
makes a dent in the living costs of a student yet alone their tuition costs.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Wow, I'm interning at a software company in the Bay Area and my normalized
hourly wage is _way_ more than $15/hour. Is it just me, or do a lot of firms
these days just exploit cheap labor as a way to avoid admitting that their
business models are actually quite low-value?

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I think that is just Bay Area and/or tech bias. My own internship years ago
started at $15 and quickly scaled up. I was going to community college at that
time. *typoed

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Ok, in support of your point, I got my BSc Comp Sci in 2011, have previous
professional experience, and I'm really just working full time for two months
while on grad-school vacation. So while I'm justifiably not paid as much as
the _real_ full-time engineers here, I'm more valuable to the company ( _I
would hope!_ ) than an average college sophomore doing his/her first
internship in his/her own profession.

Again: anecdotal evidence, disregard that I suck bananas, etc.

------
gohrt
"Interns who want to get paid > $10/hr to do professional-quality work are
unwanted."

Is there a browser plugin that erases Forbes and Medium links from HN?

------
nextstep
Can we stop posting stuff from Forbes' blogging platform? This kind of content
is rarely well-researched (or interesting).

------
TrainedMonkey
All the smart/hardworking interns from tier 1 schools end up in tier 1
companies. So chance of getting a bad apple for an average company is so much
higher.

------
ethanazir
There is this issue: if you go to school to learn- you pay the school big
bucks; if you go to a company and still need to learn a lot before you are
worth anything; and there is little expectation of you staying with the
company long enough to be worth anything... its why the military requires 4
year commitments before they pay for your training.

------
habosa
Yeah! All Ivy League kids demand to be paid too much and then just fall asleep
at their desks and lie about deaths in the family!

Disclaimer: I go to UPenn, but that doesn't make this article less of a pile
of bullshit.

